# Tarantula Enclosures.



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

Can I see pictures of your T set ups, any tarantulas I don't mind, I would just like to see either simple or creative set ups, be it arboreal, terrestrial or burrowing.

Cheers!


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

Couple of my Regalis enclosure. It's 3ft high 1ft square. Made it myself.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

THATS AN AWESOME T: victory:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

tenaciousace said:


> Couple of my Regalis enclosure. It's 3ft high 1ft square. Made it myself.
> image
> image
> image


 3 ft tall? God damn thats big!
Very nice enclosure and pokie!


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

tenaciousace said:


> Couple of my Regalis enclosure. It's 3ft high 1ft square. Made it myself.
> image
> image
> image


Don't know why I asked this question, all its done is made me really bloody jealous lol! And I've only had one reply! 

That set up is amazing though, as for the tarantula, well that speaks for itself. Beautiful.

Cheers for that.


----------



## goliathmark (Nov 18, 2005)

pic of the spider room








all pokie enclosures are as the pics above which is awesome set up by the way:2thumb:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

tenaciousace said:


> Couple of my Regalis enclosure. It's 3ft high 1ft square. Made it myself.
> image
> image
> image


What adhesive did you use for the acrylic?

Building some soon so looking for dome good stuff!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

goliathmark said:


> pic of the spider room
> image
> all pokie enclosures are as the pics above which is awesome set up by the way:2thumb:
> 
> image


Wow that is seriously an amazing room. :mf_dribble:


----------



## tenaciousace (Jan 25, 2010)

3ft is tall but i wanted to make a large enclosure. Judging by the poop stains she is all over the tank i often spot her in different places.
The "adhesive" is a bonding agent it actually melts the joints together rather than sticking it together.
The T in pic is "Maya" I bought her off Mcluskyisms last year so credit to him for her bringing up.

Great spider room very organised and neat so not me


----------



## kingcobra070q (Dec 27, 2007)

goliathmark said:


> pic of the spider room
> image
> all pokie enclosures are as the pics above which is awesome set up by the way:2thumb:
> 
> image


Unbelievable. That is amazing, hopefully one of these days I'll be lucky enough to sort myself out seperate areas for snakes and T's!! lol

Very nice, looks so good.

Cheers.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ive got loads more but i made all theses so im moving everything over to them


----------



## PT78 (Sep 5, 2010)

goliathmark said:


> pic of the spider room
> image
> all pokie enclosures are as the pics above which is awesome set up by the way:2thumb:
> 
> image


 
:2thumb:Wow GODDAM thats an amazing room that you have there! im jelous, very good mate !!! 1 day when i move into a bigger place i'll do something like that 2!!


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> ive got loads more but i made all theses so im moving everything over to them
> image


how did u cut the perspex????


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

crazyg said:


> how did u cut the perspex????


Band saw


----------

